# супермapкет, универсaм, or магазин?



## rubes1

Hello. I am wondering what the difference between these three words is. 

I want to say "I usually buy [x, y, z] at the supermarket." But I see all three of these words can be used for supermarket. 

I know магазин just means "store," but is it commonly used in context to mean supermarket?

Thank you!


----------



## Ptak

A supermarket is a kind of a store, so why not?


----------



## Awwal12

"Супермаркет" and "универсам" are equal, I believe, but "универсам" sounds quite archaic and reminds the Soviet age.
"Магазин" means any shop (Am. "store"), including supermarket.


----------



## rubes1

Thank you! Both were listed in the dictionary as supermarket, so I'll go with супермapкет.


----------



## alexzzzz

"Универсам" means "*универса*льный *м*агазин", a shop that sells almost everything = supermarket. There's a trend here to call every new shop a "супермаркет", even if it's just 15x15 meters and sells only food. Sometimes such small food stores are called "мини-супермаркет". Arghhhh...

In everyday life most people just say "магазин", it's shorter + it's easier to pronounce.


----------



## rubes1

alexzzzz said:


> "Универсам" means "*универса*льный *м*агазин", a shop that sells almost everything = supermarket. There's a trend here to call every new shop a "супермаркет", even if it's just 15x15 meters and sells only food. Sometimes such small food stores are called "мини-супермаркет". Arghhhh...
> 
> In everyday life most people just say "магазин", it's shorter + it's easier to pronounce.


 
Thanks for the interesting explanation! So would they say "супермаркет" only for a place that sells food? Or can it be another kind of store also?


----------



## alexzzzz

In my opinion, "супермаркет" is a big store where you can buy any kind of food, kitchen utensils and different household goods. The most huge ones sell everything from food to electronics and building implements. They are called "гипермаркет".

The point is that if there is a small food store (like this or this), its owners sometimes name it "супермаркет" too. I would never say it's a "супермаркет", I'd say it's just a "магазин".

--
It depends on context which word to choose. If you want to say that you buy bread at a supermarket instead of a bakery, you should use the word "супермаркет". But if you buy apples at a supermarket instead of a market, you should better use "магазин", there's no need to specify.


----------



## Slavianophil

Универсам = универсальный магазин самообслуживания.

That is a self-service shop that sells all types of food and some other things too = supermarket.

There is also универсальный магазин = универмаг, a shop that sells all sorts of non-food items and usually it is not self-service.


----------



## rubes1

alexzzzz said:


> --
> It depends on context which word to choose. If you want to say that you buy bread at a supermarket instead of a bakery, you should use the word "супермаркет". But if you buy apples at a supermarket instead of a market, you should better use "магазин", there's no need to specify.


 
Thank you! It's not easy for a non-native to know when to use what!


----------



## Saluton

alexzzzz said:


> It depends on context which word to choose. If you want to say that you buy bread at a supermarket instead of a bakery, you should use the word "супермаркет". But if you buy apples at a supermarket instead of a market, you should better use "магазин", there's no need to specify.


Strange advice.


----------



## spirituelle

I always thought that *универсам*=*супермаркет*, they are two big buildings where are a lot of little shops inside. The only difference between them is* универсам *was always used in Soviet Union but not now, this is a word that grandmamas use 
*магазин* is a little store, where people can buy only food or clothes/electronics etc))


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

I (25 year old expat, living abroad since the age of 10) am against unnecessary anglicisms and americanisms (being astonished at the number of those loanwords and often at loss about their meaning every time I return to my home country), so I go for the Arabic-French магазин if I mean a shop in general.
If it's a smaller shop, I usually call it "лавка".
If it's a supermarket, I prefer the older words "универсам" and, more rarely, "универмаг". Until now I used both words without difference of meaning. I never use "супермаркет".
"Продуктовая лавка" (rather small food store) or "продуктовый магазин" (rather big food store, rarely used) are possible.


----------



## morzh

alexzzzz said:


> "Универсам" means "*универса*льный *м*агазин", a shop that sells almost everything = supermarket. There's a trend here to call every new shop a "супермаркет", even if it's just 15x15 meters and sells only food. Sometimes such small food stores are called "мини-супермаркет". Arghhhh...
> 
> In everyday life most people just say "магазин", it's shorter + it's easier to pronounce.




No. УНИВЕРСАМ - is "*УНИВЕР*сальный магазин *САМ*ообслуживания", that is "self-service" "универсальный" type.

УНИВЕРМАГ - "*УНИВЕР*сальный *МАГ*азин".


----------



## septentrionalis

Angelo, откуда Вы? Раньше, до переезда в Германию, Вы жили где-то в деревне?
 Я могу представить, что кто-то может сказать " продуктовая лавка" (только так, просто "лавка" IMHO невозможно), но только надо понимать, что речь будет идти о единственном маленьком магазинчике где-то "на деревне", в глубинке. И то... сомнительно это.
 И "универсам", и "универмаг" давно почили в бозе, хотя "универсам" еще, возможно, где-то и употребляется в небольших населенных пунктах.
 Супермаркет - наиболее частотное слово, используемое в (само)названиях *конкретных*, скорее продуктовых, магазинов. Поэтому ситуация, описанная alexz действительно имеет место: мини-супермаркеты люди, которые туда идут за покупками, называют просто "магазинами", а официальное название у него будет чем-то типа "супермаркет продуктовых товаров X".
 Объясняется это, возможно, существованием частотного выражения "идти в магазин" (не в супермаркет! идти за покупками в продуктовый (почти исключительно) магазин).
  Пока речь здесь шла исключительно о покупке продуктов питания. Если же кто-то хочет купить что-нибудь из одежды (или какую-нибудь бытовую технику), то он идет в "торговый центр (X)", в "молл" (крайне редко, звучит жутко ненатурально по-русски в данном контексте), но чаще человек этот просто скажет " я пошел в X", где X - название конкретного крупного торгового центра.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Вообще-то я москвич.
Но, как сказано выше, я избегаю англицизмов как чёрт ладана, а долгое время, пока не было возможности смотреть русские фильмы и, прости Господи, сериалы, одним из главных средств поддержания русского языка в иноязычном окружении (общение на русском редко выходило за пределы семейного круга) была художественная литература, в основном классика, в которой это слово встречается всё же значительно чаще, чем в современном разговорном русском языке.
Может быть, слово "лавка" (которое не синоним скамьи) и не относится к наиболее употребительным, но иногда я его употребляю - хотя, если честно, чаще говорю "магазинчик". А так - в моём районе (одна остановка метро до Кольцевой линии) есть кое-какие крохотные торговые заведеньица, которые смело можно называть лавками.


----------



## morzh

Я тоже бегу англицизмов (это я тоже в архаизмы ударился). Особливо в русском их оглаголивании. "Наслайсать, забукать, энджоить, эпплаить и промэтчиваться".

Да. Но слово "лавка" в моем понимании может в сегодняшней речи употребляться исключительно в сочетании со словами "приказчик, сударь, целковый, фунт и аршин". 
(в очереди в лавку):"Сударь! Вас здесь не стояло!"
"Эй, Федька! Свешай-ка мне фунт чаю да полведра дёгтю; сдачи дай с целкового; да смотри, чорт, не обвешай!"

В противном случае "лавка", пожалуй, по современности уступает слову "Сельпо", которое, в свою очередь, так же, скорее всего, архаизируется. Я бы, думается, не рекомендовал употребление слова "лавка", если речь не идет о юмористическом его использовании, в том же смысле, в каком порою мы называем ватерклозетом дощатое сооружение в дальнем углу дачного участка.


----------

